# My new 6week old blue fawn 8.6lbs



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

i just got her like three weeks ago she will be 7weeks tomorrow


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is there supposed to be a picture?

--you got her at 4 weeks old? seems a little young. was she a rescue?


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

nah.. i got her from a friend of mine


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is really cute. I'm concerned tho did you get her at 4weeks of age? That was way to younge to leave her mom and siblings.


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

she's fine. they leave at 5weeks anyway. shes perfectly healthy gotta take her back to the vet to get her 9 week boosters on the 29th.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm afraid that you are wrong about that a pup should not leave it mother until it is 8weeks of age. I hope you and your pup will be fine. Make sure you search threads on puppy training. There is a lot of great info here.


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

the vet said it was fine... are you a vet?... anyways thanks for the advice "Expert"


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

She's a pretty pup.

I agree with My Mikado, 4 weeks is way to young to leave mamma. 

I hope this forum helps you as you journey through APBT pup-land and beyond.


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

tihkori08 said:


> the vet said it was fine... are you a vet?... anyways thanks for the advice "Expert"


Alot of the members here are quite knowledgeable on APBT's, and dogs in general. I would listen to what they have to say. But don't take their word for it then, do your own research and you will come up with the same information.

And please, don't be rude. It ruins my morning.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I agree 4 weeks is way too young. You can let them go @ 6 weeks in my State but that's still too young, IMO. Be sure to get all vaccines before taking her places...they are extemely vulnerable at that age. Cute pup, btw.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

With that attitude you should just leave now..YOU MUST KNOW IT ALL ALREADY If your going to get rude and offended.It doesnt take a "vet" to know a dog DONT leave momma before 6 weeks if it not a emergency and typically 8 weeks is better.I hope your greed of taking the dog so early doesn't hurt it.UGH..AND WE WONDER WHY PIT OWNERS GOT A BAD RAP....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

pittlover86 said:


> Alot of the members here are quite knowledgeable on APBT's, and dogs in general. I would listen to what they have to say. But don't take their word for it then, do your own research and you will come up with the same information.
> 
> And please, don't be rude. It ruins my morning.


I second that. We are only trying to give you good advice....no need to get an attitude about it. :stick:


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea thanks... im going to have her going to the vet regularly. i paid too much for her to let anything happen.. and could someone tell me how old should she be when i get her ears cropped??


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn didnt i say she was fine! dont have a cow..lol the vet said she was perfectly healthy... its already been done..she is no longer with her mother so i cant turn back the hands of time damn calm down..


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

tihkori08 said:


> i paid too much for her to let anything happen..


I hope that's not the only reason to be concerned....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

you'd have to ask your vet about that one. Most do it inbetween 10 and 15 weeks. Well from what I've seen. 

Cute pup!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

the vet said it was fine... are you a vet?... anyways thanks for the advice "Expert"


With an attitude like that I don't feel like telling you a darn thing. I hope you learn all you can so you raise that pup right.


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

you guys got problems.. thanx roxi


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

tihkori08 said:


> you guys got problems.. thanx roxi


You will be the one having problems if that pup catches parvo or something from waiting until 9 weeks to give them another vaccine. We are simply giving you advice...if you don't want our advice...why did you join this forum????


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

extremely sensitive... and im new but i think some of yall have an obsession with this... you dont know me personally so you wouldnt know what kind of person i am and how i treat or take care of my pets... talking about me you guys arebeing very rude. and MIKADO i did not know you were part of the staff but anyway.. thanks for the advice.


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

she alreay got a parvo shot last week


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

> You will be the one having problems if that pup catches parvo or something from waiting until 9 weeks to give them another vaccine. We are simply giving you advice...if you don't want our advice...why did you join this forum????


got damn leave me the f*** alone aparently you dont take your dog to the vet


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

COST TOO MUCH....What the... GOGGLE age to take pup from mother and and see what issues u have now made for that dog.ABOUT your crop question your get better answers asking it in the right area.Many wont see the ? here.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

tihkori08 said:


> got damn leave me the f alone aparently you dont take your dog to the vet


I smell a banstick coming...


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

f**** all yall stupid internet freaks...get a f**** job bitches.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

PLEASE stop with the LOVELY vocabulary we DO have YOUNG PEOPLE HERE....Don't have to be staff to see ur rudeness.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

tihkori08 said:


> extremely sensitive... and im new but i think some of yall have an obsession with this... you dont know me personally so you wouldnt know what kind of person i am and how i treat or take care of my pets... talking about me you guys arebeing very rude. and MIKADO i did not know you were part of the staff but anyway.. thanks for the advice.


I doesn't matter if I'm a mod or not. 4weeks is too younge to take a pup. I have raised puppies from this age it is not easy and they can develope problem socially from being removed at this younge age. I felt you were very rude in your post. As far as the vet saying that it is fine to have a pup at that age I would question the vet too. I have done rescues for 27yrs I have alot of knowlegde in this area. This is a great board with so many knowlegde-able people on it. I hope we can all get along and do what is right for the animals.


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

yall aint got no f***** life at all...obsessed bitches


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

um.. a parvo shot....that will protect u from EVERYTHING parvo not the issue its the social issues from not having its mother because you took it TO young being greedy.Was u scared your "breeder" was going to sell your pup.


----------



## tihkori08 (Nov 13, 2008)

im fixing to delete my shit. this is bullshit yall have issues.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

HEY PEOPLE let this person ramble on we cant do anything till admin drop the ban stick we know its coming..


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

tihkori08 said:


> fuck all yall stupid internet freaks...get a fuckin job bitches.


stupid internet freaks...umm you're on the net too.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> HEY PEOPLE let this person ramble on we cant do anything till admin drop the ban stick we know its coming..


 true true...you're right. nuff said.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

PARENTS This is WHY CHILDREN SHOULDNT BE ON THE NET ALONE...=0P


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I would probably just delete this entire thread...nothing useful here.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow so you come on to the forum and post pics of your pup who is very cute btw and when people starting asking you questions because they all care very much about their dog and any dogs particularly this breed, and they want to make sure that this pup is being well cared for and you act like an ass. How hard would it have been to just simply say "Yes she is being taken care off and has seen a vet, thanks for your concern but I am taking good care of her" hmmmm? We have all been around the breed and dogs in general for a very long time. 5 weeks is very early for a pup to leave its littermates. Yes they are generally mostly done nursing by then BUT by taking them that early they can miss out on the social interaction with the other littermates, like learning how to play properly, learning when enough is enough, not to be a a little terror. Not saying it happens to all pups that are taken early I got one of my past bully's at 6weeks and he did fine. 

You are the on with the issues getting all defensive and being rude to these people. All we want is to make sure people who own this breed we ALL love and care very much about are doing their best to make sure this breed is well taken care of and the owners are promoting them as the loving loyal and exceptional dogs they truely are. 

If thats not something you are interested then by all means delete your account and move along, but if you'd like to learn more from people who have been there, done that, and are willing to help those of us still learning, stick around.

Also on the ear cropping questions. General rule is 10-12weeks, some vets will go as old as 16weeks, You will just have to ask your vet


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I probably jumped the gun but he was very offensive and rude. I think he should look elsewhere for advice. I see trouble following him. If I was wrong I'm sorry.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I probably jumped the gun but he was very offensive and rude. I think he should look elsewhere for advice. I see trouble following him. If I was wrong I'm sorry.


No I think you were right in telling them 4 weeks is too young IMO and they had a really crappy attidtude and mouth! :stick: I don't know any vet that would say it's ok to take a puppy away from it's mother at 4 weeks. If your vet told you that I would find another vet. What a shame very cute pup sorry you couldn't take the time to listen and learn there are alot of knowledgable people on this board.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

dang it! i miss all the fun stuff! *laughs* i just read this, i could tell this was going south after his/her first few post. i mean, first insted of 'talking' WITH us about the concern for the pup only being 4 wks., the person uses not so bright language, then ask about ear croping, guys sorry maybe i'm sterotyping, and sorry if i am, but that just didn't sound like his questions where headed in the rite direction. if ya know what i mean. i pray that pup is ok.
and mik, why were they out to get you? you didn't do anything wrong, just voicing your concern and knowledge along...some ppl..


----------

